# Salt Fork Conditions?



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Easter break starts Thursday and goes until Monday, thinking about getting the boat out either thursday morning or monday morning. How bad is the water after all the rain this past weekend? The river went from 15 feet and is going up to 25 feet so I imagine its not good. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

South fork was 56-59 degrees. Decent visibility from camp beach toward dam (18-24"). Poor visibility toward 22 (from 6" to none). Plenty of boats out. Found some short eyes and a monster gill. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Forgot to mention. I walked 50 yds. into the woods to check a tree for mushrooms. Didn't find any shrooms, but found 20 deer ticks. Place has really gotten thick with 'em in the last 10 years.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the report Ronny, appreciate it. Seems like ticks have gotten bad everywhere. A friend of mines son got Lyme disease a couple years back. Scary stuff but was caught pretty quickly.


----------



## toby2 (Jul 15, 2012)

I hate ticks. They kind of put a buzz kill on outdoor activities. I don’t mind so much finding an occasional one or two every now and then, just don’t like the idea of exposing the family bringing them into the truck or house.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Fished from the bank today. 5 different really good spring spots. Did the 30 minute hit and run type fishing between locations. minnows & small jigs. Not one DAM bite. 8:00am till noon.
I'll get em next time. 
Water level normal pool, muddy as crap in shallow parts of lake. Fished water up to 10' deep areas.
Is it a evening bite thing ?


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Dragline said:


> Is it a evening bite thing ?


Not sure. SF has always been tough for me when chasing anything other than muskie. I'd imagine evenings are a bit better, especially on 75 degree days.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

After (days) of fishing my great spring hot Crappie spots with nothing, I found them.....
Guy's .... go to places where the water is much clearer regardless of where in the lake.
I do believe afternoon time frame is the best feeding time for now. Never got a bite until 1:00pm.
The wind today just wore you out !!!!!
The muddy back water bay's are not producing crappie now in my view.. Water temp 57/59 good water level, It should be time.. 
If I was not so hard headed and tried deeper clearer water in the first place I'd be way ahead.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Great report Dragline! Any size to them?


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Caught nothing huge, 10" - 11" and about a dozen total kept. Had to quit after 4- 1/2 hours as I was whopped. Dam that wind beat me up. My back is killing me. Found biting fish the last half hour while out.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Dragline! Yes I hate fishing in the wind also.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I am holding out hope lake will clear up and settle down by end of next week. I need to get out and do some Crappie fishing.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Forecast for next week is rapidly approving.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Was down there monday..water off kimbolton looked great..temp.63 degrees.even managed to catch the first one of the year.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

